

Salesforce Said to Work with Bankers to Field Takeover Inquiries - alrs
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-29/salesforce-said-to-work-with-bankers-to-field-takeover-inquiries

======
jalonso510
"A takeover of Salesforce, which had a market value of nearly $44 billion as
of Monday’s close, would be the largest ever of a software company"

There are only a few companies out there who could do this...

